# Colorado Gathering Question for those attending and SMF die hards!



## bbally (Apr 24, 2010)

A radio station has approached me about making it a little more public.  Just wondering if you guys would be up for a buck a bone type thing?

Or if I provided the ribs would you all be willing to cook ribs and have the masses around asking questions and tasting?

We are looking into coupling this as a "'Q'ing for the Cure" event.

Any way rock N roll band also coming ,.,.... please let me know that you are in or out so I know how many will be cooking for the masses.


----------



## bbally (May 12, 2010)

The band is set for Saturday Night.

For the ladies that inquired, there is an original homestead cabin that will sleep four of you.  This can be held for you and will allow you to skip the camper hauling.  Let me know if that will work.  Has heat, and stove top.

This event will go if there is two of us or 50 of us.


----------



## bbally (Aug 8, 2010)

Moved to Colorado gathering thread


----------



## bbally (Aug 8, 2010)

Moved to colorado gathering thread

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/90315/colorado-gathering


----------



## bbally (Aug 8, 2010)

MOved to colorado gathering thread

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/90315/colorado-gathering


----------

